# Information about admission to WAH Medical College please



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

I have been looking around the forums to find what i need to know but seems like no one has discussed this yet. Can anybody going to Wah medical college please tell me , around how much marks did they score in FSc. to get selected ?
Is the merit very high , 900+ /1100 since WMC also has the UHS based entry test.
Please do reply if somebody has an idea , how many marks of FSc. are required for WMC. Thanks #yes

I checked out the merit list for selected candidates (of year 2008) , but it does not specify FSc. marks, and overall percentages :S


----------



## shary (Aug 22, 2009)

ayesha_ said:


> I have been looking around the forums to find what i need to know but seems like no one has discussed this yet. Can anybody going to Wah medical college please tell me , around how much marks did they score in FSc. to get selected ?
> Is the merit very high , 900+ /1100 since WMC also has the UHS based entry test.
> Please do reply if somebody has an idea , how many marks of FSc. are required for WMC. Thanks #yes
> 
> I checked out the merit list for selected candidates (of year 2008) , but it does not specify FSc. marks, and overall percentages :S


hi mam! Ist of all salam, yah my brother visited WMC, but in his opinion, Islamic International medical is best insistuite instead of WMC. low merit in IIMC, i think 60% marks in FSc premedical


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

hello
well my sister is there in wmc..and you are right that the final merit list will be based on the test held by uhs.but i thnk there is no need to worry about it.beacause most of the toppers dont have enough money to afford 6 lakhs fee of first year..so the merit goes down..and if you make a place within 300 you can easily get into it..as far as college is concerned ,campus hospital and faculity is very good,because its been running by army personals..thanks.


----------



## Hasaan Shahid (Jan 29, 2010)

Every 1 Please pray 4 me, as my papers are very near


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

We all will InshAllah, hopefully. Ask your mother to do so. Best of luck Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## zara hassan (Sep 27, 2011)

heyyyyyyyyy plz i want help..............ive got 
890/1100 in fsc
840/1050 in ssc
and 701 in uhs entry test
sdo i have any chances of getting into wah medical college, plz if anyone can guide me, i need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanksssss


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ayesha_ said:


> I have been looking around the forums to find what i need to know but seems like no one has discussed this yet. Can anybody going to Wah medical college please tell me , around how much marks did they score in FSc. to get selected ?
> Is the merit very high , 900+ /1100 since WMC also has the UHS based entry test.
> Please do reply if somebody has an idea , how many marks of FSc. are required for WMC. Thanks #yes
> 
> I checked out the merit list for selected candidates (of year 2008) , but it does not specify FSc. marks, and overall percentages :S


#yes yes ayesha i have applied for WMC....dont worry merit is not so high!!
BTW what about yours score???


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> #yes yes ayesha i have applied for WMC....dont worry merit is not so high!!
> BTW what about yours score???


what was the last year closing merit of WMC coz i really want to go there!! my aggregate is 69%#sorry


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

ezra said:


> what was the last year closing merit of WMC coz i really want to go there!! my aggregate is 69%#sorry


well ezra i dont really know about their last year merit but mee too wanted to join WMC


----------

